# Android a wolność użytkowników

## Xywa

Ciekawy temat:

Android a wolność użytkowników

https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/android-and-users-freedom.pl.html

Czy ktoś może z Was używa już Replicant (wolny Android)?

http://replicant.us/

----------

## Crenshaw

replicant jakos mnie nie pociaga, jak juz to wolalbym to https://github.com/CyanogenMod

sporo ludzi ktorych znam uzywa i sobie chwali

----------

## sebas86

Crenshaw, tylko problem jest taki, że Cyanogen w kryteriach zaproponowanych przez Stelmana jest dokładnie tym samym co każdy inny Android dostarczany przez Google, HTC, Asusa, itd.

Co do replicanta. Ze względu na jego cele, jest praktycznie bezużyteczny dla większości użytkowników. Wystarczy tylko przejrzeć listę wspieranych urządzeń oraz listę braków...

http://redmine.replicant.us/projects/replicant/wiki/ReplicantStatus

----------

## Crenshaw

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Crenshaw, tylko problem jest taki, że Cyanogen w kryteriach zaproponowanych przez Stelmana jest dokładnie tym samym co każdy inny Android dostarczany przez Google, HTC, Asusa, itd.
> 
> 

 

Kryteria Stallmana są dość ostre. Jeśli je lekko poluzować to śmiałbym twierdzić, że jednak CM jest nie do końca tym samym skoro Replicant 4.0 bazowany jest na CyanogenModzie 9. Przynajmniej można wyłączyć szpiegowanie itd... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do replicanta. Ze względu na jego cele, jest praktycznie bezużyteczny dla większości użytkowników. Wystarczy tylko przejrzeć listę wspieranych urządzeń oraz listę braków...
> 
> http://redmine.replicant.us/projects/replicant/wiki/ReplicantStatus

 

----------

## Jacekalex

Próbował ktoś pakować Linuxa na fona Anroidowego?

Bo znam co najmniej jeden przykład, kiedy Ubuntu 7.0.4 chodziło na PIII 800, grafie Intel i810 i 256 MB ram, i chodziło na nim KDE 3 i Gnome 2.17.

Dzisiejsze smartfony są dużo  mocniejsze od takiego grata, a jest np RazorQT, za moment będzie Wayland, do map też jest kilka programów, klawiaturki ekranowe też się znajdą, a napisany w C Wayland i tak będzie szybszy od napisanego w choooj wie jakiej implementacji javopodobnej Dalvika.

Gammu też jest, jakiś lekki interfejs qt do Gammu i można dzwonić i smsować.

Sam się zastanawiam, czy nie poszukać mocniejszego grata, i na nim wsadzić nie Androida,

 ale prawdziwego  Linuxa.

Tylko trzeba by dość starannie wybrać model, żeby się nie wpieprzyć w jakiś zablokowany bootloader, kosmicznie egzotyczny sprzęt czy coś podobnego.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Xywa

Po ostatnich doniesieiach Snowdena, potem info o podsłuchiwaniu tel. Angeli Merkel, doszło info o tym, że rząd USA zasugerowł Linusowi wstawienie "backdoora" dla służb w jądzre linuksa (było o tym w ostatnim bodajże Linux User). Linus pokzał wtedy po raz kolejny (po Nvidii) swój słynny jednopalcowy gest Kozakiewicza i dodał, że nawet gdyby się zgodził, "backdor" w jądrze linuksa szybko został by odkryty dzięki otwartosci i zostałby zlikiwdowany jako zwykły "bug".

 *Quote:*   

> Linus Torvalds Admits He Was Approached By US Government To Insert Backdoor Into Linux 

 

Do poczytania też:

https://freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/felten/the-linux-backdoor-attempt-of-2003/

W tej chwili z każdym dniem coraz więcej aplikacji, chcę coraz więcej - od listy kontaktów, koordynatów GPS, po mozliwość nagrywania uzytkownika czy robienie mu zdjęć, nie mówiąc o tym że większość tych aplikacji wyłącza stan uśpienia telefonu, co gwałtownie skraca czas baterii.  Dlatego Replicant czy inny alternatywny soft, bez względu na problemy ze sterownikami, będą z czasem coraz popularniejsze. Identcznie ma się sprawa z Duck Duck Go (alternatywna do Google, anonimowa wyszukiwarka). Po opublikowaniu danych o szpiegowaniu obywateli prze Snowdena jej popularnośc gwałtownie wzrosła 

http://bytegeist.firedoglake.com/2013/07/15/duckduckgo-sees-traffic-soar-in-wake-of-nsa-scandal/

The NSA Has Inserted Its Code Into Android OS, Or Three Quarters Of All Smartphones

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-07-09/nsa-has-inserted-its-code-android-os-bugging-three-quarters-all-smartphones

Tutaj fajny cytat z ostatnich dni:

 *Quote:*   

> Newly leaked documents by former intelligence contractor Edward Snowden revealed that the NSA eavesdropped on hundreds of phone numbers belonging to dozens of world leaders, the London Guardian reports, adding that an NSA memo asking colleagues to share information yielded 200 phone numbers, including 35 belonging to world leaders. They are not named.
> 
>  US spying on world leaders was the hottest issue at the EU summit Thursday. Efforts made by the White House to allay Berlin’s indignation over the discovery that the NSA monitored Chancellor Angela Merkel’s mobile phone fell on deaf ears. After Merkel called Barack Obama Wednesday to voice her outrage, Foreign Minister Guido Westerwelle summoned US Ambassador John B. Emerson for a dressing-down Thursday. 
> 
> 

 

I najlepsze zabezpieczenie  :Smile: ))))

NSA can’t spy on Indian Prime Minister who don’t have email or a phone

http://thenextdigit.com/2321/nsa-spy-indian-prime-minister-dont-email-phone/

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> I najlepsze zabezpieczenie :)))))
> 
> NSA can’t spy on Indian Prime Minister who don’t have email or a phone
> 
> http://thenextdigit.com/2321/nsa-spy-indian-prime-minister-dont-email-phone/

 

Tak jakby to przed czymś chroniło…

Btw. telefonów:

http://www.osnews.com/story/27416/The_second_operating_system_hiding_in_every_mobile_phone

----------

